# Eliquid shops Faerie Glen or surrounding



## kyle_redbull (19/3/16)

Hi all please could you advise where there is a vapour store or Eliquid suppliers around Faerie Glen or surrounding? 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle_redbull (19/3/16)

Or Menlyn 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle_redbull (19/3/16)

I know someone mentioned moreletta Park or somewhere 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## valdero (19/3/16)

Eciggies perhaps


----------



## kyle_redbull (19/3/16)

They closed at 12 on Saturday and don't open on Sundays help please 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rossouw (19/3/16)

Try the vapery, I think they have agents in Arcade Empire and Rossouw street

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerharddP (19/3/16)

Rossouw said:


> Try the vapery, I think they have agents in Arcade Empire and Rossouw street


True that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnappie (19/3/16)

I have the same delimma here in Faerie Glen hoping for a walk in shop to open. Closest is definitely Eciggies in Moreleta or Vapers Corner in Wilgers but you have to buy online and arrange to collect. The Nobel Tobacconist in new area of menlyn shopping centre does stock eliquids and ecigs but at a premium

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Fogmachine (19/3/16)

Fog Machine is in Faerie Glen. We are an online store with DIY and e-liquid. I am away for the weekend but could help on Monday morning.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (19/3/16)

Thread moved to the "Who has stock" subforum
So that vendors can reply directly here if they choose to.

@kyle_redbull , perhaps check with some of the vendors that may have branches or agents in the area you are looking for.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaporbud77 (20/3/16)

Hey man maybe try @Mike in queenswood I'm sure he'll be willing to help you 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

